# Suche Gästepass-Key



## Shahaa (17. Mai 2012)

Hey mitbuffies,
einige Freunde von mir schwärmen mir von diablo3 vor - allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir das spiel wirklich kaufen soll und würde es daher gerne über einen Gästepass testen. Leider hat niemand von meinen Freunden einen über, da alle an entweder Familie gingen oder keine vorhanden waren, da es eine digitale version ist. Würde mich daher sehr freuen, falls jemand noch einen Gästepass für mich hat. Erfahrungsberichte sind auch sehr gerne gesehen!

Danke im Voraus

Shahaa


----------

